# Ontario snow!!!!



## ArcticTahoe (Dec 2, 2010)

we just got hammered here in central ontario barrie area angus borden collingwood and georgian bay areas about # feet and up of acumulation lasted about 4 days needless to say IM TIRED lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

When long hours hit, I love this stuff!!!


----------

